# Rod Repair



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to get a rod re-worked and a eye brazed or soldered back on. Anyone recommend someone local?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Scroll down a few threads...........there is help in Milton.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Robin said:


> Scroll down a few threads...........there is help in Milton.


Got it, thanks!!


----------

